# Programm zum Erkennen von MP3 Dateien



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo. Folgende Problemstellung:

Ich habe zwei als MP3s gerippte Sampler CDs hier, die privat erstellt wurden. Dabei wurden u.a. offensichtlich Lieder gekürzt und in einander gemischt.

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie die Lieder heißen oder wer die gespielt hat.
Also brauche ich jetzt ein Programm, welches sich quasi die Dateien anschaut, mit einer Online Datenbank vergleicht und mir ein sinnvolles Ergebnis ausspuckt.

Bitte beachten: *CD Daten, Dateinamen oder Tags sind als Quelle nicht vorhanden!*

Es geht um Programme, die sich wirklich die Lieder "anhören" und dann analysieren und vergleichen.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Oktober 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hallo. Folgende Problemstellung:
> 
> Ich habe zwei als MP3s gerippte Sampler CDs hier, die privat erstellt wurden. Dabei wurden u.a. offensichtlich Lieder gekürzt und in einander gemischt.
> 
> ...


 
Schonmal Shazam herangezogen?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2013)

AcoustID - MusicBrainz ... MusicBrainz Picard ist Open Source, geschrieben in Python und verwendet das verlinkte AcoustID System.

Vllt. hilft dir das, aber gerade bei gemischten Dateien könnte es schwierig werden. Jedenfalls findest du hier eine Anleitung für MusicBrainz Picard: http://musikgraph.de/2011/02/05/der-weg-zur-perfekten-musikthek-2/

Ansonsten würde ich mich Luke anschließen: Shazam, der ja innerhalb von paar Sekunden das Musikstück erkennt, und für die einzelnen Fragmente im Lied anwenden.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2013)

kann man Shazam irgendwie sagen "Das momentan abgespielte Lied erkennen" oder muß man da auf jeden Fall das Mikro vor die Boxen halten?

Picard hab ich schon ausprobiert - das erkennt von den ~20 Liedern gerade mal 3. Und das auch nur mit "Diese 255 Lieder könnten das sein" ...


----------



## Rabowke (15. Oktober 2013)

Du startest in Shazam per Knopfdruck die "Aufnahme", die App hört dann 5-20 Sekunden zu ... bekannte und Mainstreamlieder werden halt ASAP erkannt.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2013)

In der Shazam Win 8 App gibt's nur den dicken Button, der immer sagt "Näher ran, ich hör nix" und "taggen" was aber immer falsche Ergebnisse liefert ...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich weiß nicht, ob shazam das ohne Mic auch kann/anbietet, aber WENN es geht: in jedem Falle müsstest Du auch mal bei Systemsteuerung, Hardware&Sound, Sound und dort dann "AUFNAHME" nachsehen - da darf halt nicht nur das Mic aktiv sein, sondern so was wie "Was sie hören" oder "Stereosumme" oder so was. Ansonsten kommt bei einem Programm, das aufnehmen will, nix an von dem Sound, den der PC selber abspielt.

Bei shazam selber gibt es aber keine Aufnahmequelle-Wahl, oder?


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2013)

Da gibt's nur Berechtigung für Mikro und Positionsbestimmung zum Anhaken.

Inzwischen hab ich das mit "Handy vor die Lautsprecher halten" gelöst - bis auf David Lynch's "Ghost of love" hat Shazam auch alles erkannt


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Und wie hast DU dann den Song erkannt? Oder kanntest Du den einfach zufällig schon? 



wird aber sicher trotzdem ne Heidenarbeit sein, die Ergebnisse nun per Hand in die Dateien einzutragen - oder ging es nur um einen kleinen Teil der Songs? MP3 und zwei CDs, das sind ja an sich dann je nach MP3-Qualität an die 150-350 Songs zu je 4-5Min...


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2013)

Jup, den und Stranger than Kindness von Fever Ray hatte ich so erkannt - der Rest ging per Handy Erkennung problemlos.

Und nein, so viel Arbeit ist das nicht, es ging nur um 2 AUDIO CDs = ~35 Tracks.
Ich hatte die bloß schon als MP3s ins iTunes gerippt. 

Danke an alle hilfreichen Poster.


----------

